# Do girls take longer than boys to house-train?



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter was a dream dog as far as house-training was concerned so was my last boy a cavalier. My little Bonnie is like a constant dripping tap! She wees whenever she gets excited which is pretty much all the time! It's only a trickle but she is sprinkling throughout my house! I know it is early days and she is still very young but I did think by now she would have got the hang of hanging on a bit! She is very good at doing the rest of her business outside. Has anyone else had this experience?


----------



## andypandi (Jun 22, 2011)

It is early days for her yet. Milo was about 4 months before we could say he was house trained. Unfortunately he still has the odd accident, especially when he is excited and even though the door is open. He will wake us up in the night or will occasionally bark if he wants to go out, other times he just scratches at the door. He is 9 months now.

My neighbour who has a cocker spaniel says it took hers about 2 years!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Ah little Bonnie is so cute, congrats on your new baby!! Perhaps you were lucky with your two boys, weller also trained quite quickley but I doubt it was anything to do with being a boy. She is still a very young baby and I would count ANY control as a bonus at the moment


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

I only have my experience to go on but yes! My boys were clean by 4 months and 4 1/2 months, but Darcey was nearly 7 months before we could really trust her.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Freddies Mum said:


> I only have my experience to go on but yes! My boys were clean by 4 months and 4 1/2 months, but Darcey was nearly 7 months before we could really trust her.


I've only ever had bitches, but my experience of human babies was the other way round , my boys just couldn't be bothered


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Don't think it matters tbh, Izzie was much quicker to house train (maybe because it was only her), Poppy seems to have gotten it though now when she was about 4 months, although obviously accidents will always happen til a certain age.

I think they were both quite quick though bearing in mind 4 months is pretty good (only be home a couple of months). Never had boys so ca't comment on differences though.

Although Izzie always used to wee just outside the door on the step when we'd come home & she was excited  But Poppy never did, the excitement weeing might be a girl thing?


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

My boy had odd accident as from 12 weeks. Has only ever done business in his crate a handful of times and that was ages ago. He holds on for hours when I take kids to the cinema. I can say he is potty trained.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

It took Nacho up until about 4 months of age to completely get the hang of it too so I think it just depends on the individual pup. - Saying that Nacho pooed everywhere the other day (upset tummy) - He ate something he should'nt again (luckily not a golf ball this time), so there will always be the odd hiccup! Always have some dettox and 1001 spray in the cupboards


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty seemed to take for ever. In fairness she never weed' (or anything) in her crate but she will STILL have the occasional accident ( 8 months)...
Not sure if it is a girl thing or just Betty tho..


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Don't think it can be a gender thing ... all of mine were pretty good at mastering it, had late accidents due to it raining outside and couldn't be bothered to go out and get wet, I know naughty puppies, but all pretty good really ... just each dog is different I think...

I am sure it will all fall into place with Bonnie xxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Beau has always been pretty good - she runs to any door in the house whether internal or external and bounces off it to let us know she needs to go out! She did wee on my bed whilst I was at work the other day but I think it was because Madeleine had forgotten to let her out when she came in and then didn't pay attention to the door bouncing so it was Beau's way of telling us she was fed up  My brother has an 18 month old male Patterdale Terrier who is a constant fountain so I don't think gender comes into it


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Betty seemed to take for ever. In fairness she never weed' (or anything) in her crate but she will STILL have the occasional accident ( 8 months)...
> Not sure if it is a girl thing or just Betty tho..


Ha ha ha I remember this was Betty's first greeting for me...........she pee'd on my leg:laugh:


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Ha ha ha I remember this was Betty's first greeting for me...........she pee'd on my leg:laugh:


Actually you are the only person she has ever done this to....must mean she loved you....but I am still embarrassed about it


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Izzy is/was a b........ Nightmare! She asks to go out but will wee on the floor if we are not there. Whenever I think - great - she hasn't done it for weeks, I find a puddle the next morning. I haven't had one for a few weeks now, so am hoping! The biggest problem I had was training her throughout the house. She spends most of her time in the kitchen and breakfast room. When she was in other areas of the house she would often sneak off and wee anywhere. The last few weeks seem to have been fine - she is 20 months old !!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

caradunne said:


> Izzy is/was a b........ Nightmare! She asks to go out but will wee on the floor if we are not there. Whenever I think - great - she hasn't done it for weeks, I find a puddle the next morning. I haven't had one for a few weeks now, so am hoping! The biggest problem I had was training her throughout the house. She spends most of her time in the kitchen and breakfast room. When she was in other areas of the house she would often sneak off and wee anywhere. The last few weeks seem to have been fine - she is 20 months old !!!


Fingers crossed for you Cara that she has FINALLY got the hang of it then


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Freddies Mum said:


> I only have my experience to go on but yes! My boys were clean by 4 months and 4 1/2 months, but Darcey was nearly 7 months before we could really trust her.


I've never had a male dog but Bess has only been reliable during the day since Xmas - she's 7 months. (However she's not good at night )

Maisie on the other hand was/is brilliant, they are all different! 



ali-s.j. said:


> I've only ever had bitches, but my experience of human babies was the other way round , my boys just couldn't be bothered


Ha ha ... my boys (human) were just the same! 



caradunne said:


> Izzy is/was a b........ Nightmare! She asks to go out but will wee on the floor if we are not there. Whenever I think - great - she hasn't done it for weeks, I find a puddle the next morning. I haven't had one for a few weeks now, so am hoping! The biggest problem I had was training her throughout the house. She spends most of her time in the kitchen and breakfast room. When she was in other areas of the house she would often sneak off and wee anywhere. The last few weeks seem to have been fine - she is 20 months old !!!


Hi Cara  maybe Izzy has got the hang of it now. x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Meant to add on the end .... Tess, I'm sure little Bonnie will get the hang of it all soon, she is very young, just keep consistent ... good luck!  x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice. 
I meant to add that Bonnie is perfectly content to wee in her crate as well! I think it's the sight of me coming to let her out that gets her going and I never seem to get there quick enough! She also seems to wee the second after she wakes up and I can never get her outside quick enough, although this weekend I am following her around obsessively! Dexter is watching me as if he thinks I'm crazy!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

tessybear said:


> Dexter was a dream dog as far as house-training was concerned so was my last boy a cavalier. My little Bonnie is like a constant dripping tap! She wees whenever she gets excited which is pretty much all the time! It's only a trickle but she is sprinkling throughout my house! I know it is early days and she is still very young but I did think by now she would have got the hang of hanging on a bit! She is very good at doing the rest of her business outside. Has anyone else had this experience?


Hi Tess,

Congratulations on Bonnie!
I'm reading from your post that it is not so much puddling when she needs it but trickling when she is excited. She is still very young and I think some pups are just prone to this. I dog-mind a wire haired Vizsla three days a week and have done since she was 8 weeks old. She was a nightmare with her excited sprinkling especially when I picked up her lead to put on. Whenever she went into a 'sit' she would do a small wee. It got to the stage where I had to hide her lead up my jumper and take her out onto my patio to put her lead on - at least that saved my floors! I kept mentioning this to her owners in the hope that they would mention it to a vet in case there was any underlying condition. They never did but I have to say she has improved. 

She is nearly six months old and it is now only very rarely that it happens. Her 'excited trickle' bladder control has matured at about the same time as she (and most dogs) have generally become more reliable about the house.

I hope that this has helped. Someone with more knowledge or experience may be able to give you advice. However, if you are still concerned then a visit to the vets may put your mind at rest.

Karen xx


----------



## lauren (Dec 8, 2011)

I have a 15 week old boy and when he sees me he does pee as he is excited. Im hoping he will grow out of it.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Karen you are right it is excitement. I mentioned it to the nurse at puppy playschool and she said if she didnt improve she might have cystitis and I should bring in a urine sample. I have no idea how I'm going to get that???!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Wilf was much easier than Mable but wether thats a gender thing or just different dogs I'm not sure. Mable did nt really respond to being asked to "wee" ... just me looking like a fool, she could look like she was going to go and then you could see she'd get distracted. i still have to be aware of when she's been, we can walk be out for over and hour and i get home and have to take her in the garden until shes been. But having to introduce your "bits" to the cold wet or frosty floor I can quite see why its a different experience for girls


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Wilf was much easier than Mable but wether thats a gender thing or just different dogs I'm not sure. Mable did nt really respond to being asked to "wee" ... just me looking like a fool, she could look like she was going to go and then you could see she'd get distracted. i still have to be aware of when she's been, we can walk be out for over and hour and i get home and have to take her in the garden until shes been. But having to introduce your "bits" to the cold wet or frosty floor I can quite see why its a different experience for girls


Good to have you back on here .. missed you 

The part about girls introducing their bits to the cold, wet and frosty floor made me smile .. thats why my girls dont like going outside when its cold or wet for a pee  

Love to Wilf & Mable xxxx


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Tess the tip I once read for it was to buy a new ladle and use your old one. Keep it out of sight until she is in position and then slide it under. Or an old clean foil tray but it might be noticed by her.

I did notice on our walk today that Mitz peed 3 times in about 20 minutes so I may be joining you in that quest.....

I had a friend who had a poodle that piddled whenever excited, unfortunately she never outgrew it and my friend had to say hello to her and play with her outside not inside to prevent accidents.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

My girl was freakishly fast to train. Same for my sisters boys. It's the dog and the training, not the gender from what I've seen.


----------



## Sara (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes I agree it is more to do with the dog than the gender. My pup Pearl is only 17 weeks but she was clean in the house from the day we brought her home at 12 weeks. We did occasionally have to get up in the night to let her out but a few.weeks of pain for the longterm gaim was definately worth it. My bpy Eric took almost 8 months before the accidents completely stopped..


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Soo said:


> Tess the tip I once read for it was to buy a new ladle and use your old one. Keep it out of sight until she is in position and then slide it under. Or an old clean foil tray but it might be noticed by her.
> 
> I did notice on our walk today that Mitz peed 3 times in about 20 minutes so I may be joining you in that quest.....
> 
> I had a friend who had a poodle that piddled whenever excited, unforrtunately she never outgrew it and my friend had to say hello to her and play with her outside not inside to prevent accidents.


One of my terriers had to provide regular wee samples found either jam jar lids or saucers did the trick but you had to be quick!


----------

